# Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

The 5th Annual Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament is approaching fast!! July 13, 14 at Capt. Markâ€™s Bastrop Marina on Bastrop Bayou. Intercostal Pirates will play Friday night!! Check out our website or FB page for the 6 winners of this yearâ€™s Scholarships from Brazoswood, Brazosport, Angleton, West Columbia and Sweeny High Schools. On our raffle ticket this year we have a 2018 Polaris Ranger Crew and a 2018 6'X12' Ranch King Trailer (First ticket drawn.) Then in random order we will draw for a fully guided offshore fishing trip for 6 people on the Pescado Loco with Bluefin Charters in Freeport TX. A Fully guided 2 person inshore saltwater fishing trip at Castaway Lodge in Seadrift TX. Trip also includes 1 nights lodging and all meals. A 2 Basket Stainless Steel Fish Fryer loaded with everything needed to fry up the fish and a Bubba Blade Fillet Knife. A custom made Wine Barrel Table and 4 chairs. A weekend RV Rental from M&G Trailer Ranch and a large Juan Antonio Antelope Hide Bag. Tickets are $100 and only 500 will be available. We will also have a small silent auction and a Yeti Tub full of adult beverages raffled off. For more information on the raffle items, silent auction items or general information on what we are all about go to our website, Facebook page, or call or text the numbers below. Bethanywinesfishingtournament.com. FB - Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament. 979-285-8780 or 979-665-5002. Fliers and Raffle Tickets are available at Slickwater Tackle (Formally Rosscoâ€™s Outdoor) or call the numbers listed above. T-shirts & Hats are now available!! Call or contact the FB page and we will hook you up with shirts or hats!! Thanks for your continued support!


----------

